# CHE Question



## Ramenstien (Jan 2, 2012)

I have been looking for a CHE and all I can find are infared ones. I am getting my hedgehog Saturday and I was trying to get everything ready. But I don't know what I should do. I would have ordered one but I didn't get paid until yesterday.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

They should be in the same section as the infrared ones, but just called Ceramic Heat Emitter. Try asking the staff, it's pretty common so most, if not all, petshops should have them. 

Which stores did you try?


----------



## Ramenstien (Jan 2, 2012)

I asked and they said that they didn't have them. I went to Petco and Petsmart.


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

Where do you live? because I actually got my CHE at Petsmart in Virginia. I found it in the "small animal/reptile" section with the infrared bulbs. They are mixed in with the infrared, so you have to take a second and read all the boxes to see them. Here's what the box looks like.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=3876121


----------



## Ramenstien (Jan 2, 2012)

I saw that same exact box but it says on the box infrared heat. So I wasn't sure if it was the same thing or not. If it isn't the same then I will definitely be picking one up tomorrow. Also I live in Tennessee.


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

It can be a bit confusing because both bulbs talk about "infrared heat", but one emits a red light and the other emits no light. Hedgies need the one with no light so they can be in complete darkness at night. 
maybe this will help...

This one is NOT the one you want to get: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=3876122

This IS the CORRECT one: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... 1#prodTab1

Hope this helps


----------



## Ramenstien (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh alright. Thanks a lot! So the black one is the one I need correct? Also which size is best and what size bulb holder should I get? And do you have to have a thermostat or would it be ok to go without one until one comes from the internet? If its not I will just bite the bullet and buy one tomorrow. Sorry for all of the questions.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would suggest getting the thermostat with the CHE bulb tomorrow. You need some way to regulate the CHE to keep it from getting too hot in the cage, and also to keep the temperature from fluctuating too much. If you don't have a thermostat, then you'd need to do that yourself, and it'd mean constantly monitoring the temperature all day and night, turning the CHE on and off...not really easy.


----------



## Ramenstien (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh ok. Well thanks a lot for the reply. I will be sure to pick them both up tomorrow. Any kind that is better than the others?


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

Yep, the black one is the one you want. The wattage depends on the size and type of cage you have. I use a 150watt for a Critter Nation cage that is 36" x 24" and it's in an 8" dome, although if I did it again, I'd probably get a 10" dome b/c I've read that the larger dome can spread the heat around the cage better.

If you could get a cheap thermometer until the one you orders comes, I think it would be best. I think you can get one for $10.00

Here's a pic of my cage with the heat lamp on top.


----------



## Ramenstien (Jan 2, 2012)

I was thinking about using a sterilite cage for now.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

For a thermostat, the most commonly used ones are Zilla Reptitemp and ZooMed. I have a Zilla, and I love it. I've had it at least two years, bought it used, and never had a problem with it. There are some people that have had issues with the Zilla brand though, so it's up to you. The ZooMed has good reviews from what I've seen on here, the main issue I've read about is that the temperature settings are only either high or low. You have to do some fiddling around to get the right setting for your cage, but once you have it set, you're good. Whichever one you go with, I'd set everything up with the cage tomorrow and have it how you want it when you get your hedgie put in. Make sure you get the heating system up and running and at the correct temperature so that if there's any problems, you can get them fixed before your hedgie's added to the mix.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I used a sterilite with a CHE and had no problems when I used a 100W CHE in a 10 inch dome. My sterilite was pretty small though.. It was maybe 3.5 square feet. I only used that for 2 months or so until I had the funds to upgrade to a C&C. 

Now, her C&C cage is about 8.5 square feet and I have trouble using 2 150W CHEs in 10 inch domes some days :lol: 

I agree with Lilysmommy that you should get the heating supplies set up and do a "test run" of them to make sure the temperature is good. You will need a digital thermometer, too! You can get one for like $5 at a home supplies store (Lowes, Menards, Fleet Farm, etc)


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> Now, her C&C cage is about 8.5 square feet and I have trouble using 2 150W CHEs in 10 inch domes some days :lol:
> 
> Hi hanhan27, have u posted pics of ur set up? I'd love to see one that big. I like getting ideas because eventually I'd like to upgrade Nuala's cage. Thanks


----------



## Ramenstien (Jan 2, 2012)

Well this is very unfortunate. I got my ceramic heat emitter home tonight and it doesn't work.. I have tried everything I know to try. But it won't heat up.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Nualasmom - here is the link to some pictures.

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=12004&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=mildred+s+new+cage

There are a few changes in accessories - she has a larger igloo, a Leisure Lodge frog head and a new stuffed animal, plus a flower pot in addition to the wheel and bowls. I will try to take and post a picture tomorrow when I'm home to give you an idea of how much room she has now


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Ramenstien said:


> Well this is very unfortunate. I got my ceramic heat emitter home tonight and it doesn't work.. I have tried everything I know to try. But it won't heat up.


There is a chance that the CHE bulb isn't working. Make sure to try a lightbulb in the dome's socket instead of the CHE bulb. If the thermostat's "on" light is lit up and a lightbulb lights up when put in the dome, it's a faulty CHE bulb. If that doesn't work, plug the dome directly into the wall and try a lightbulb. If that DOES work, but not when hooked up to the thermostat, try turning the thermostat temp control up. The room you're in might just already be at the temp that the thermostat is set to.


----------



## Ramenstien (Jan 2, 2012)

I plugged a regular light bulb into the dome and it worked when it was plugged into the thermostat and directly to the wall. I gusts I'll just pick one up on my way to get him.


----------

